
Paid Cerberus 'lifetime' licenses are expiring, customers are mad - sohkamyung
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/12/21/cerberus-paid-lifetime-license-expiration/
======
trashcat
What a bunch of scumbags. How can a company revoke "lifetime" licences? They
stated that they wouldn't touch the lifetime licences and are doing it anyway.
Companies like this make me sick.

~~~
iforgotpassword
For the free lifetime licenses it was bad, but you could still kinda maybe see
a valid point in it. This now makes me not even trust the company in even
actually doing a good job at what their app claims to do.

I think in just gonna go full scumbag too, download their app and then give a
one star rating after a while.

